# Canada speeds up permanent residence application process



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Skilled temporary foreign workers in Canada will soon be able to become permanent residence faster than ever before, it has been announced. As from 02 January 2013, skilled worker applicants will be able to apply to the Canadian Experience Class (CEC) programme after 12 months of Canadian work experience, a year sooner than the previously [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada speeds up permanent residence application process...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

